# Fishing with Fish



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Nice video! No slingshot=) Hihih looks like you guys hade some fun! Have to try it, when I can find a river with fish!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

come over here and i will take you free fishing on some of the finest chalk streams in the world,full of wild brown trout descendants from the fish in these streams since the last ice age,if a trout is feeding i can catch it without fail and without all the ephemera of the modern angler!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

fish said:


> come over here and i will take you free fishing on some of the finest chalk streams in the world,full of wild brown trout descendants from the fish in these streams since the last ice age,if a trout is feeding i can catch it without fail and without all the ephemera of the modern angler!


OK since when was fishing in the UK free? I hope you have a license Fish!







Also please don't eat our few remaining Brown Trout as they're already practically extinct thanks to use blocking and polluting their runs!


----------

